# Maine Blizzard + 60 inches



## allagashpm

Hey guys, well here in Maine we have been slammed with storms pretty much every 2 days. We got hit with Juno 2 weeks ago which dropped close to 3 feet in some spots, and crazy drifting. Since then we have had several smaller storms and we are currently getting a slow storm dropping 10-14 inches over 3 days.  I haven't taken a lot of pictures since it has been so busy, but here are a few of my 2011 f350 with boss 9'2, and 2 yd sander.





My dog thinking if he took my glove I wouldn't be able to leave again



crappy cell phone pic of an eagle watching me plow



cleaning up an empty lot for a customer

Over all, my truck and plow have been great. the poly mold board has pulled off 2 bolts on my vxt as of the last storm, but I haven't had a chance to fix it yet. my sander controller caught fire just before the blizzard but I rewired that and its fine now. I also bent the a frame on the vxt, but that may have happened last year, not sure. I haven't seen my family since mid January it seems, but hey that's how it goes. There are a lot of guys around here working harder than I am, which says a lot. Hopefully this winter weens a lot of guys out that are doing it for side cash. Hope you enjoy the pics, and stay safe out there fellas!


----------



## allagashpm

sunset



stacking with 3/4 load of sand, shes got her squat on



Another sunset...you know you're a mainer when you can still stop and enjoy the sheer beauty around you, despite crazy hours


----------



## allagashpm

for the website



a road I plow. This was the second time I plowed it, the drifts were wicked deep. I probably could have plowed it three times, but it wasn't crucial as it is all new construction and the crews were not going out.



just a side shot of the truck.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice pictures


----------



## gc3

X2 on the pics!!, especially the one on the road in front of your plow and truck.


----------



## Maine_Train

The eagle might be thinking "If I sit up here, I might be able to stay above all that snow."


----------



## MatthewG

How have you liked the power of the 6.2 while plowing?


----------



## unhcp

looking good, lots of snow!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

nice pics, neat eagle too! Duratrac tires? we have them on two trucks they are pretty good in deep snow. Nice truck and plow too!


----------



## allagashpm

Thanks guys for the compliments. Yes duratracs I love them as you can see by the rims and running boards its been deep and they have been great. With 2yds of sand the thing is unstoppable haha. 
The 6.2 is an awesome engine. I have the dreaded 3.73 gears but it doesnt bother me at all and I have not once felt it was under powered, I came from a 7.3 before this. I get 7 mpg plowing, which I think is not terrible considering the weight of the whole set up is probably at least 12k ? My 7.3didn't have a sander and on a big storm I would average 10. 
We are getting more snow this weekend I will try to put some pics up


----------



## JSutter101

That's a great shot right there!


----------



## hatchmastr

wow now that's a lot of snow!!!


----------



## TMLGC

Thanks for sharing I think I'm going to have to look into one of those V plows for next year.


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC;1956757 said:


> Thanks for sharing I think I'm going to have to look into one of those V plows for next year.


Honestly with you working coastal properties like myself they are worth it. The drifting on some with a 12 inch storm can be 4-5 feet. That pic you posted was brutal


----------



## Ray

I have a couple of drives that would really suck without the V. I got stuck in one of them on Mount Hope a couple of years ago with my power plow. The second truck I added we are looking at going from a straight blade to a V.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ray how do you like that DXT?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1952031 said:


> sunset
> 
> 
> 
> stacking with 3/4 load of sand, shes got her squat on
> 
> 
> 
> Another sunset...you know you're a mainer when you can still stop and enjoy the sheer beauty around you, despite crazy hours


Great pics and nice setup.

Ray you're a better man than me, I avoid that hill like the plague in the winter.


----------



## Antlerart06

At least you have V plow to get around in that deep snow. Just think how the guys with straight plows getting thru that deep snow. I always think its funny when I see one trying bust drifts with one.

I like your Light bar Looks like needs be in the center.

Nice pics 
Nice rig


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

Nice looking truck. I Would love a V at some point, but for now I make due with my 8 1/2' straight blade Fisher. I have to say, I've never had trouble with deep snow. I've pushed right through 2+ feet of snow. I guess running a diesel has made it possible.


----------



## ford550

allagashpm;1956046 said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments. Yes duratracs I love them as you can see by the rims and running boards its been deep and they have been great. With 2yds of sand the thing is unstoppable haha.
> The 6.2 is an awesome engine. * I have the dreaded 3.73 gears but it doesnt bother me at all *and I have not once felt it was under powered, I came from a 7.3 before this. I get 7 mpg plowing, which I think is not terrible considering the weight of the whole set up is probably at least 12k ? My 7.3didn't have a sander and on a big storm I would average 10.
> We are getting more snow this weekend I will try to put some pics up


I am looking at a gasser and was wondering why this comment on the 3.73 gears?? Why are they dreaded?? Do you have the electronic locking 3.73?? Thanks for your answer.


----------



## allagashpm

ford550;1963049 said:


> I am looking at a gasser and was wondering why this comment on the 3.73 gears?? Why are they dreaded?? Do you have the electronic locking 3.73?? Thanks for your answer.


I do have the e lock 3.73. Everyone I talk to or read about onforums says the 4.30s are the only way to go and they are a dog without them. I tow heavy regularly and have not had any complaints. Especially once the tranny learns your driving style. I love this engine and am so happy to be out of a diesel. It has really impressed me. Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## mercer_me

Nice pictures. This Winter has been crazy. I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## gc3

mercer_me;1967514 said:


> Nice pictures. This Winter has been crazy. I'm ready for Spring.


Heck, I'm still waiting for winter to show up in my neck of the woods lol


----------



## mercer_me

gc3;1967857 said:


> Heck, I'm still waiting for winter to show up in my neck of the woods lol


I wish I could send some of my snow your way. I love snow but, at this point I've had enough.


----------



## 82k10ny

a customer at my shop whos truck we regularly service has a 11 f350 with the 6.2 and 3.73s. he runs a 9'6 xv2 and a 2 yard salter, he also never once has felt its under geared when plowing or towing. and he regularly hauls his 20 foot equipment trailer with both plow and salter on board.


----------



## allagashpm

best roofs to shovel are the ones where you don't need a ladder



back drag edge on vxt..will post updated review on sponsors forum. really happy with this purchase



"The oil guy is refusing to deliver for some reason, can you make a path for him?"



Only for my best customers, the rest are on their own.


----------



## allagashpm

Customer parks prius in the garage for winter while they are in cali...might need to extend their stay this year.



Damn cab lights keep blowing for some reason



stuck wicked bad.. back hoe literally had to lift up the back of the truck to get me out



an example of some of the drives I do...a 3-5 inch storm I plowed this three times from drifting


----------



## allagashpm

moving snow with a skiddy...foot operated, 9 hours, I could barely walk for 3 days lol



Nice sunset I caught after shoveling roofs



Some lobstermen, it was cold that day around 10



blowing through drifts for another oil fill path. this was the first time I did it, so yes it went through that, although very slow and the help of a shovel.


----------



## allagashpm

Great spot for a flat roof for their sun room. 4-5 feet of snow up there. I just don't get some people.

Ive got a few more pics that aren't uploading for some reason. I think the worst is behind us now, March always brings the wet heavy snows which are the worst, especially when the ground thaws out. It will certainly be pushing back everyone's summer work this year, so we will all be crazy busy. 
Hope you enjoy the pics and that you are all having a good season, and thanks for the comments


----------



## Grump1

What a winter... great pics bud! Thumbs Up
Same here on keeping fuel path cleared. .. normally not my gig, but as you said , for the best customers. 
I am doing more shoveling than normal, but customer's bills are higher than normal, so I just want everyone to be happy with the service. No reason to complain, no reason to delay payment.


----------

